# Damaged Engine Head



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

2001 Altima GXE 54,000

Hi guys 
I just need some info here , i just had my engine head replaced. It was really bad . the oil had totally mixed with the water and i became a milky colour
The mechanic did not drain all the old oil out as yet and told me to start the car. i did 
is this a problem or should he have totally drained all of the old oil out of the car first
can this be corrected with an engine flush or should i just flush it my doing two or three consecutive oil changes 

Really appreciate all the help


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

A couple of oil and filter changes will be fine ( one now and again at 300 to 500 miles).

Each time you change the oil drive the car gently for about 15 miles to let it get good and hot so the moisture will vaporize out. Do this soon cause corrosion is happening as we speak.


----------

